
Show HN: Alternative Google Web Search API - tuangeek
https://rapidapi.com/apigeek/api/google-search3
======
ampdepolymerase
Looks rather sketchy but kudos for technical effort I guess. What are you
using for backend? Proxy farms?

~~~
tyingq
Came looking for this question. As far as I know, to beat Google's bot
blockers, you have to use a very specific kind of proxy farm.

The shady type that runs on people's home PC's. Either via Trojan type hacking
or some paid incentive to the home user to install the proxy.

If they've found some other loophole, that would be interesting.

~~~
tuangeek
We do use a large IP range but not from residential home. We found out
residential IP ranges get blocked fairly easily so that is why we avoid using
those.

No Torjans. No Hacking.

The most shady thing we do is web scraping Google because it is against the
Terms of Service.

------
tuesday20
Only $100 for unlimited calls? Sounds sketchy, what am I missing?

~~~
tuangeek
It cost us less than $100/month to run the infrastructure. Seems like a fair
price to me. Unless you are suggesting I increase my pricing?

edit: I am still working on optimizing the pricing plan.

